# Screen print like material on roll



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi was wondering if theres a material similar to screen print but on a roll, like vinyl would be for heat press. I would like to use a plotter anf cut the design out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The product is called Rubylith and is made by Ulano. You can find it for sale by googling. They used to make another called Amberlith.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually, Rubylith is a film. 

Joto makes a plastisol cut-able sheet call Tuff Cut. But someone reported here that they are discontinuing it. You may still be able to get some stock on hand that is left, but don't bet your product on it. Imprintables use to have a product too, but they discontinued theirs some years ago.

I guess as vinyl became more screen-print like, there was diminishing demand for the plastisol sheets.

I use mainly Siser Easyweed. It's the closest to screen print I've found.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

There is some thing new called H2O

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cad-cut-h2o-beta-innovation/t129813.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> Actually, Rubylith is a film.


We used to cut them by hand, seems like you should be able to cut them on a cutter.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I assume you are talking about making a screen??? If that is the case there is a couple options. I have used Ulano Green Cut (think that is the name) you just cut/plot and weed... Then apply with water to the mesh. I also used a lot of regular decal vinyl (best I found was 3m on a clear backing). For the vinyl I would just mirror cut and apply to shirt side of the mesh.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> We used to cut them by hand, seems like you should be able to cut them on a cutter.


Rick,

I took his question as asking about plastisol transfer sheets, like what Joto sells. Hopefully the OP will chime back in with specifics on what he needs.


----------

